# Sam Adams... A white rapper from Boston. huh?



## pjrocks7 (Aug 5, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Boston[/FONT][FONT=&quot]? Rap? Sam Adams? Seriously though... who wouldve thought this soft, booze-named white boy from suburbia would be a decent rapper? His new album just dropped - http://bit.ly/a0m9SQ - and it is suprisingly catchy. Dont expect another eminem or anything but Im interested in what everyone else thinks of this guy[/FONT]


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

ill check it out and maybe get back to ya.


----------



## pjrocks7 (Aug 5, 2010)

alright nice, here's a youtube vid of his I hate College song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_4UaPeWCJM. It's pretty honest about college life haha


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 5, 2010)

Why must white Rappers look like Mormon kids straight out of Salt Lake City??? Splain that to me please..


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 5, 2010)

fucking auto tunes. i wouldve liked the song better w/o it


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 5, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Why must white Rappers look like Mormon kids straight out of Salt Lake City??? Splain that to me please..


 lol good question. this guy dont tho....
[youtube]iQWMNfB0JyU[/youtube]
i dont like him tho, just an example that not all look mormon


----------



## MCLC (Aug 6, 2010)

Sam Adams is good at what he does, but i personally don't like his music, its Pop rap, not my favorite.
I'm a white rapper, and i don't look like a mormon, hahaha, but thats hilarious.
Heres a stoner song i made if anyone wants to check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eANk__p2WGk


----------



## MCLC (Aug 6, 2010)

and i'm from vermont, so i can't hate on Sam Adams just cus hes from New England and white


----------



## zhn0k (Aug 9, 2010)




----------

